# DS #5257: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors (USA)



## Chanser (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6654^^


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 23, 2010)

after 4000 years lol jk jk


----------



## WildArms (Nov 23, 2010)

Good! finally, now i just have to wait until it works for wood R4 =/ 

This game will be great, i highly recomend it


----------



## Etalon (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

Guess they didn't release an NFO file :/

I checked 4 sites that I download from, and all were torrent uploader NFOs


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 23, 2010)

Wasn't at all expecting much from this, but reviews sure are raving. Definitely worth a look for me.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Nov 23, 2010)

YES! Finally! to bad i have an English report but after that... All night.


----------



## Ikki (Nov 23, 2010)

This is an amazing game/graphic novel

The #XXXX that was out a while ago works fine with AKAIO 1.8.1 and AP bypass (haven't tested it without it) so, I guess this one will too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

Downloaded an XXXX dump, but for some reason, everytime I close my DS, the game freezes :/, I suppose I'll get this proper release.


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 23, 2010)

sometimes when I close my ds with the XXXX dump my DSi turns off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it seems to be working fine now. Just in case I save before I close. (thank goodness it's so easy to save anywhere!)


----------



## Umbra (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe I'm going to try this one, looks good.


----------



## zizer (Nov 23, 2010)

banzai!!! Finally released


----------



## quartercast (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone watch the trailer and think... WTF?


----------



## ZPE (Nov 23, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Anyone watch the trailer and think... WTF?


no


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Anyone watch the trailer and think... WTF?



I thought "WHOA COOL LOOKING."

And that hasn't happened in a long time, this looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

This is what I've been waiting for! Goodness now I have time to play despite of my ankle.


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 23, 2010)

ZPE said:
			
		

> quartercast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I add a "no". why would you think "WTF"?


----------



## jibtek (Nov 23, 2010)

Does this dump have the same freezing issues as the XXXX?

I don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## xist (Nov 23, 2010)

More to the point is this just the XXXX dump repacked the way other releases seem to have been lately?


----------



## redsmas (Nov 23, 2010)

jibtek said:
			
		

> Does this dump have the same freezing issues as the XXXX?
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up...



I hope not

Also I had no idea this game existed until I saw it on the release but I hope its worth buying


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 23, 2010)

jibtek said:
			
		

> Does this dump have the same freezing issues as the XXXX?
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up...


If you have issues cause of your card, (I have a DStwo, so I don't really have these)  I assume R4 and Cyclo stuff would still have issues, until there is a fix for your card, or a patched rom shows up.


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 23, 2010)

works on acekard without enabling ap bypass. the xxxx release needed that
havent checked for freezes yet

EDIT: still freezes


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 23, 2010)

Apparently I am the only one surprised it got an M rating.


I assumed it would get T.


----------



## jibtek (Nov 23, 2010)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> jibtek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought. I was (hopelessly) hoping that the XXXX might be a bad dump or something and this one would magically work without any issues.

Anyway, I tested the "scene release" and I get the exact same freezes.

Guess I'll wait for a fix/patch.


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Apparently I am the only one surprised it got an M rating.
> 
> 
> I assumed it would get T.


From what I've heard, there's some pretty...gruesome bits...


----------



## tRiBaLmUnKy (Nov 23, 2010)

jibtek said:
			
		

> Presto99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had an inkling that might be the case. Have a CRC?


----------



## Chesskid1 (Nov 23, 2010)

sad to hear it isn't patched yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sucks some games don't even get patched anymore, have to wait for firmware upgrades. i'm on AKAIO and it doesn't work for me (though it supposedly works, have tried everything), so waiting for patch atm, really want to play.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 23, 2010)

Waiting for a patch u.u


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 23, 2010)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> sad to hear it isn't patched yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, its true... Where are VENON and SUXXORS? Holidays?


----------



## basher11 (Nov 23, 2010)

i want to try this out >_>


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 23, 2010)

Spoiler



I finished the game yesterday, and was pissed at seeing those three dreaded words: *To Be Continued...*



I got the second ending, so anyone who's seen it can understand how mad I was, it being my first and all.


----------



## Popin (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes! I can't wait to play this, hopefully it works.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 23, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> Good! finally, now i just have to wait until it works for wood R4 =/
> 
> This game will be great, i highly recomend it



Me too!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try it dickweed. Don't spoil it for anybody. It's not that hard to use spoiler tags.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, it never occurred to me that the words 



Spoiler



"To Be Continued"


 could be called spoilers.


----------



## Moreno (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally released......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It ruins the ending. While



Spoiler



*"To Be Continued..."* takes away from the surprise.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The surprise of keeping it a surprise... Oh, of course.


----------



## Rankio (Nov 24, 2010)

When you reply to a thread, spoiler tags are shown as code.  

I'll give it a whirl when I finish Super Scribblenauts.



			
				WildArms said:
			
		

> Good! finally, now i just have to wait until it works for wood R4 =/
> 
> This game will be great, i highly recomend it



Thank you for recommending a game that you haven't played yet.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

Rankio said:
			
		

> WildArms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL WIN POST. 
That was really dumb


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

This game starts off horribly slow. There's A LOT of text that repeats itself... which sucks.

Also, this release works better with AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP on. Doesn't freeze like the XXXX dump.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 24, 2010)

OMG! OMG FINALLY!!! Now to dump Atari's Greatest Hits.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> This game starts off horribly slow. There's A LOT of text that repeats itself... which sucks.



Yeah... The first time don't tell you much about the story, background of the characters, motivations, etc... It's some kind of a long introduction of the ship, the characters and the Nonary game. If you really want to understand everything, you'll have to finish the game and unlock all the 6 endings. Finally, the alternate endings are not something optional...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

Holy spoilers, Batman!


----------



## bejiman (Nov 24, 2010)

ITS HERE! finally


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm actually considering giving this game a skip. I'll keep playing as long as I can, but if it doesn't pick up the pace soon...I'm going back to some of the older games I have to play.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm actually considering giving this game a skip. I'll keep playing as long as I can, but if it doesn't pick up the pace soon...I'm going back to some of the older games I have to play.


It gets better. 
The puzzles are always somewhat of a breeze, but around the 3/4 point, you really want to keep moving on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there at least an option to turn off some of the tutorials. Like the one in the first room



Spoiler



involving the key and the briefcase.



Whenever I would back out to find more stuff and go back to it, it would always repeat itself.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Is there at least an option to turn off some of the tutorials. Like the one in the first room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does that for almost every puzzle, I found it annoying as well.

But on your second run-through it gets a bit better.


----------



## Ikki (Nov 24, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Apparently I am the only one surprised it got an M rating.
> 
> 
> I assumed it would get T.



You know how wussy ESRB is with ratings.

It has frequent strong language and some _kinda_ gruesome images but BOY the descriptions given of these images are what make it hella M worthy


----------



## WildArms (Nov 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Rankio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to clarify... when the hell did i say i havent played this game before? the fact that it doesnt works for R4 doesn't mean anything, i easily played japanese version + demo, played other visual novels like EVER 17 from the same author, and etc...

Well, this is how it is in forums, there are always retard trying to play the funny dude, of course, there are also other even more retards backing up this kind of people


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> played other visual novels like EVER 17 from the same author, and etc...



Should have kept that out of your post as that doesn't mean 999 is good because you played another one of their games.


----------



## WildArms (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its the same author, so i know it will be a high quality work... But yeah, if that point doesnt mean anything, i still played japanese version, and the demo Aksys released on the game's main page


----------



## craplame (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm glad this game is out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best week now.


----------



## NinjaMic (Nov 24, 2010)

Excellent game so far


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that point doesn't mean anything. A good developer can still make bad games. Hell, Nintendo is living proof of that.


----------



## WildArms (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah, that point doesn't mean anything. A good developer can still make bad games. Hell, Nintendo is living proof of that.



That's truth, im talking about the author though, the one that wrote the game's story, but still, one great work doesnt means all his work will be great. Anyway i already know this will be great so meh.

Also i love the game's art lol, its different but cool


----------



## rolloverminutes (Nov 24, 2010)

gonna play this cause my favorite number is 9 lol


----------



## Hyborix3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not much liking the sprites. =/ 

Working with AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh good lord! There is an UNBELIEVABLE amount of text reading in this game. Like it's basically reading a novel. And I've played games where they were text heavy, but this is just freakin' ridiculous.

Also, I realized, this game, it totally reminds me of the Saw movies.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, the description???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I must have watched way too many horror/slasher/gore movies, but I actually wanted to see the blown up carcasses to get the "feel" of it. But the game's atmosphere is creepy enough as it is. And giving nightmares to the core audience would be a no-no, anyways. Dunno if this is really M-worthy, though.

Great game, recommend it to everyone. I'm on my second playthrough and the only reason I stopped playing was coz my batteries were going out and it was 3 am. Peace out


----------



## Hyborix3 (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oh good lord! There is an UNBELIEVABLE amount of text reading in this game. Like it's basically reading a novel. And I've played games where they were text heavy, but this is just freakin' ridiculous.
> 
> Also, I realized, this game, it totally reminds me of the Saw movies.


To be honest with you, I agree.

I like novel type based game like Phoenix wright and Professor Layton but this game is just...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

It's brutal. There's not enough gameplay in it. And a lot of the text, is pointless and shouldn't be in there.

"Lotus and Santa left the room, Junpei stayed behind." screen turns black, and you leave the room. IT'S POINTLESS!


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oh good lord! There is an UNBELIEVABLE amount of text reading in this game. Like it's basically reading a novel. And I've played games where they were text heavy, but this is just freakin' ridiculous.
> 
> Also, I realized, this game, it totally reminds me of the Saw movies.



I was thinking the exact same thing about Saw.


----------



## esker (Nov 24, 2010)

I am always amused when a VN gets a "mainstream" release and people rant about how it's not a real game when it never was intended to be to begin with. In this case, it's a VN with additional escape-the-room gameplay, and not the other way around.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Nov 24, 2010)

If anyone thinks this is similar to Time Hollow, well in my opinion time hollow wins

And I only solved like 1 puzzle before I conclude it sucks LOL. Too much TEXT

Okay nomore ranting with me, have fun you guys


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It's brutal. There's not enough gameplay in it. And a lot of the text, is pointless and shouldn't be in there.
> 
> "Lotus and Santa left the room, Junpei stayed behind." screen turns black, and you leave the room. IT'S POINTLESS!




It's a VISUAL NOVEL. Obviously, the whole point IS the story. If it's not your type of game, please don't bash it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called having an opinion. Get over it.

And I like Visual Novel games. But there's a fine line between having the right amount of both, and over doing it with one. This game falls into the latter category.


----------



## esker (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Visual Novel games


So very amused.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It's called having an opinion. Get over it.
> 
> And I like Visual Novel games. But there's a fine line between having the right amount of both, and over doing it with one. This game falls into the latter category.




And some people actually like the stories to have more intricate details. Or maybe I just love reading too much. 

Why so serious???


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a visual novel with gameplay.
It's not a game with visual novel aspects (Phoenix Wright/Time Hollow)

It's like complaining there's too much shooting in an FPS game.

In other words, this is a digital book with gameplay tossed in.

Like so many games with a shoddy story tacked on.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 24, 2010)

So is this just a one off game or is it part of a series at all??


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 24, 2010)

It's just one game. There's no series that I know of.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> It's just one game. There's no series that I know of.


awesome will give it a go..


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Nov 24, 2010)

hmm, no patch for a cyclo I assume.

Oh well my R4 will be coming in the mail soon (I hope)


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It's called having an opinion. Get over it.
> 
> And I like Visual Novel games. But there's a fine line between having the right amount of both, and over doing it with one. This game falls into the latter category.


Actually I read visual novels for the heavy, walls of text,I mean it's practically a book/novel with the addition of some cgs,bgm and on some, cool extra stuff.It's what practically what Zarcon said,it's a visual novel with gameplay.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

I dont know.. maybe it's the type of v. novel it is. The other ones I played weren't THIS text heavy. Maybe I'll get used to it.

Even if I don't. I want to finish it because I want to know what happens to them.


----------



## esker (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I dont know.. maybe it's the type of v. novel it is. The other ones I played weren't THIS text heavy. Maybe I'll get used to it.


That's because they (probably the Phoenix Wright series I imagine) weren't VNs. They were games with VN elements. The vast majority of VNs consist of text with accompanying background images and character sprites (and music), and the occasional choice that leads to more text. No gameplay elements at all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

It wasn't Phoenix Wright, hate those games. It was some UMD that I installed on my PSP a while back.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 24, 2010)

no freeze with akaio bypass AP on!


----------



## NamoNakamura (Nov 24, 2010)

Read a review for this game.  It got a 10 out of 10.

Everybody shut up and enjoy it.  Criminy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> Read a review for this game.  It got a 10 out of 10.
> 
> Everybody shut up and enjoy it.  Criminy.


Unfortunately, not all people have the same taste for video games. Not even reviews can change that.


----------



## esker (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It wasn't Phoenix Wright, hate those games. It was some UMD that I installed on my PSP a while back.


The only English-translated VN on the PSP (that would be on a UMD, homebrew ports of Tsukihime don't count) I can think of would be Disgaea Infinite, which while certainly a VN is one with strong gameplay elements in it, and not a "pure" VN.


----------



## Eckin (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't like this boxart.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm beginning the countdown for 2 things, 1. YWG releases an update for wood r4 2. A patch is created.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 24, 2010)

what's the betting the cyclo update is never coming


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> what's the betting the cyclo update is never coming


98%
note: stats taken from my incredibly powerful mind 0.o, viewer discretion is advised


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

^It is a postulate. 
Wish WOOD 1.18 would come out, can't wait to play 999 with no freezes.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ^It is a postulate.
> Wish WOOD 1.18 would come out, can't wait to play 999 with no freezes.


Same I can't afford a DStwo/acekard 2i atm plus YWG's updates are pretty frequent but it seems like it's taking ages now, lol, I can only wait though, might just play some CoD: BO on ps3 for the time being, sound like a good idea?


----------



## NamoNakamura (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a little tidbit - working fine here, AKAIO latest with AP enabled.  If you have AP disabled, it'll freeze in the first room about the time when you examine the suitcase.

It's also incredibly well written.  Here's a part from the game:


Spoiler



"...His organs were spewed about, blooming like a gruesome flower... his ribs were sticking out like the legs of a macabre crab..."  This is describing the remains of someone who fell victim to an explosion.



It's a little text heavy, yes, but the parts where you have to escape the rooms are very fun.  The characters are all round and interesting as well.

A good summary:  Imagine the SAW movies.  Now imagine that they don't suck and have interesting characters and a tangible story.


----------



## robert91794 (Nov 24, 2010)

just played the game and i see little text errors like junpei saying to june "Let's got back to hallway or something but still the game is great. hope a sequel would be announced


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 24, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Guess they didn't release an NFO file :/
> 
> I checked 4 sites that I download from, and all were torrent uploader NFOs
> Here's the NFO:
> ...


----------



## mrgone (Nov 24, 2010)

that's a made up NFO, so topsites can trade the rom.
i'm not saying you made it up.
a serious release group would have a proper NFO,
but i guess, this is only a repacked P2P-release.


----------



## Sobol14 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it working on DSONE?


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 24, 2010)

mrgone said:
			
		

> that's a made up NFO, so topsites can trade the rom.
> i'm not saying you made it up.
> a serious release group would have a proper NFO,
> but i guess, this is only a repacked P2P-release.


No it's not made up. That's just RobotKillers NFO.


----------



## doyama (Nov 24, 2010)

It's actually surprising how well fleshed out the gameplay elements are in this visual novel. Usually those are a mere afterthought or non-existant in many visual novels. You could theoretically rip out all the 'locked room' gameplay parts and made them into it's own game and that would have been fine. So to me you're getting 2 games in one.

Of course whether you feel that the visual novel portions are simply boring segues between the locked room gameplay elements is your own preference. You're missing out on a great story if you skip through it (and will miss out on some critical hints)


----------



## Maxkhoon (Nov 24, 2010)

well, since golden sun is about time,

I figured wood team will release 1.18 for the sake of both games TOGETHER~

prepared for double joy :-)


----------



## reiragna1234 (Nov 24, 2010)

What kind of game is this? Is it RPG cause on the trailer they didn't  put some screenshot so I can get some idea on how the game works.


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 24, 2010)

reiragna1234 said:
			
		

> What kind of game is this? Is it RPG cause on the trailer they didn't  put some screenshot so I can get some idea on how the game works.



It's a visual novel with some escape-the-room type gameplay mixed in.


----------



## thegreatace (Nov 24, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Anyone watch the trailer and think... WTF?


oh yea. what the hell... i'm kinda getting sick of anime-isms in my game.
like a person always wants to know what is going on, but you never see him and 
you have no idea of whats going on.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 24, 2010)

e


----------



## mameks (Nov 24, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit your post to this.


----------



## McDash (Nov 24, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> I started playing this game from 3:50-10:33 the torture room until the ending really creeped me out my heart was beating so fast it was hard for me to go to bed.
> !SPOILER!
> 
> 
> ...



Badtrip, you ruined my mood... I'm  not getting this after reading your post... GRRRR


----------



## dreamseller (Nov 24, 2010)

maybe this was answered but does it work on wood ?


----------



## mameks (Nov 24, 2010)

nope


----------



## Wintrale (Nov 24, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> I started playing this game from 3:50-10:33 the torture room until the ending really creeped me out my heart was beating so fast it was hard for me to go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so weird. Here's the ending I just got today, my first ending.



Spoiler



I got to the Captain's Cabin, solved the riddle, then found my way back to the room everyone first met in. June and the others had found the Ninth Door and were taking us to it, excited because the seven of us could finally leave, but Clover suggested we check out the Second Door first because we hadn't gone there yet and it could give us a way to get all seven out. She went down there with Santa, Seven and June while Ace and Lotus went off on their own to check something else out. When Clover returned, she seemed to have gone completely bonkers said she had killed the three she had gone down to the Second Door with because two of them killed Snake, then she killed Jumpy.



Even though there are only six endings, it seems like they really are diverse. People have mentioned things I didn't come across at all, so I can't wait to see what lies behind door number... Whatever.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Nov 24, 2010)

This looks like a game that is meant to be played through many times, so I ask how long is a playthrough


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 24, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> This looks like a game that is meant to be played through many times, so I ask how long is a playthrough


First time takes the longest. Second time you can at least skip a lot of the talking. (you can skip what you've already read) But, alas, I'm not much of a help cause I don't count the hours I play a game.


----------



## KapuBen (Nov 24, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> This looks like a game that is meant to be played through many times, so I ask how long is a playthrough


Well, I would have to say... _around 9 hours._


----------



## Wintrale (Nov 24, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> This looks like a game that is meant to be played through many times, so I ask how long is a playthrough



Maybe six or seven hours on your first playthrough and an hour or two less on subsequent playthroughs (assuming you fast forward through all the bits you've already read).


----------



## Rowan (Nov 24, 2010)

Dear Team Cylops
Why haven't you updated your
firmware in months.

Dear Consumer
Why do we have your money
p.s. The DSi thing was made up
to make it look like we still care.


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 24, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> Dear Team Cylops
> Why haven't you updated your
> firmware in months.
> 
> ...


Seriously? 


Spoiler


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 24, 2010)

Crashes frequently on EDGE (1.11)... shame, as this looks just up my street. :/


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as how the punctuation sucks, it's either a joke or a fail-troll.


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was a joke. ha.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 24, 2010)

What is this exactly?? The name is quite amusing to say the least

EDIT: 500th Post!!


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 24, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> What is this exactly?? The name is quite amusing to say the least
> 
> EDIT: 500th Post!!


A visual novel with gameplay (escape the room) aspects.

Can't tell you if it's good or not, simply because I can't play it yet, ap.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh great, I love games like these, so there's an AP on it...hmm


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

look at 999 upside down... DON'T PLAY DAMMIT!!


----------



## badgerkins (Nov 24, 2010)

Getting crashes every 10 mins - 1 hour. Using Akaio 1.8.1. AP bypass is enabled yet others seem to play this flawlessly.


----------



## bejiman (Nov 25, 2010)

MUST STOP READING THIS TOPIC...too many spoilers


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 25, 2010)

e


----------



## basher11 (Nov 25, 2010)

quote my post to see how it's done.



Spoiler



stop posting spoilers people > i still haven't played it...


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 25, 2010)

e


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 25, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ spoiler]
spoiler goes here
[ /spoiler]

Without the spaces.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 25, 2010)

e


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 25, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> look at 999 upside down... DON'T PLAY DAMMIT!!


I know people who have a cow about this for real...


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 25, 2010)

e


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 25, 2010)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Getting crashes every 10 mins - 1 hour. Using Akaio 1.8.1. AP bypass is enabled yet others seem to play this flawlessly.



lol, I can play this flawlessly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with same options as you! weird...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Getting crashes every 10 mins - 1 hour. Using Akaio 1.8.1. AP bypass is enabled yet others seem to play this flawlessly.



Bought my Acekard with a 2gb off of ShopTemp, AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP turned on, downloaded an XXXX dump, it kept freezing. Downloaded the robots version, works flawlessly.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 25, 2010)

Robots version? What on earth..

I have the filename version on EDGE, but it seems to have AP, where it crashes every 5-10 minutes, and on certain events (the picture being taken off the wall, eg.). Anyone else?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

RobotKillers = Robots version.
Ketchup = Catsup.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah, of course. Then that's the one I have... but still with AP!

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking through the other 999 topic but am wary of spoilers - has anyone mentioned a fix? I'm not trying to sound rude/unappreciative - just wondering if anyone's taking it on board!


----------



## miruki (Nov 25, 2010)

No fix so far, and no word of anyone working on one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

So some people have been able to play it... and I would post in the 999 thread in the discussion, but some people aren't using spoiler tags. So I'll do it here. 

Also, for spoiler tags 
	
	



```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```

Use them please?

So 



Spoiler



this game has multiple endings, and there are multiple paths for you to take.



What are the doors people are going through? So far, I've chosen:



Spoiler



4 at the beginning when you choose between 4 and 5. And I just chose 7 when you choose between 7 and 8. 3 might be an option in the 7 and 8 room.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 25, 2010)

Does it work well on any emulator? Since EDGE is failing miserably..!

EDIT: To answer myself, no. I did find the Japanese post where someone worked on a fix for some flashcarts... hopefully it will be adapted to more, including EDGE.


----------



## reirun (Nov 25, 2010)

That game is pure epic. I passed it twice already and can't get enough of it. 



Spoiler



Gonna get every ending. Was surprised with the gun motive and whole telepathy thingy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

GOD DAMMIT! 



Spoiler



To Be Continued



MY ASS! I WANNA KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 25, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> look at 999 upside down... DON'T PLAY DAMMIT!!




You do things upside down??? Ugh.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What are the doors people are going through? So far, I've chosen:


Every single ending that is available to you probably ends in death except for 1...in which case, I don't even know if that one is a good ending or not.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

It'd make sense if the very last ending you unlocked, is the true ending.

So these were my choices:



Spoiler



At the beginning, 4. In the big hospital bed room, 7. When picking from the voting, 1.



I do have to say, the ending was like "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU". I want to keep playing but still


----------



## Piratekitty (Nov 25, 2010)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> Just a little tidbit - working fine here, AKAIO latest with AP enabled.  If you have AP disabled, it'll freeze in the first room about the time when you examine the suitcase.
> 
> It's also incredibly well written.  Here's a part from the game:
> 
> ...



Yummeh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked the cyclo ds page and:

25.11.2010

CycloDS Evolution Firmware v1.60 has been released and is available for download from the support page. Changes in this release include:
Numerous game compatibility fixes

---

W00tw00t!! I'm hoping it will fix 999!


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 25, 2010)

badgerkins said:
			
		

> Getting crashes every 10 mins - 1 hour. Using Akaio 1.8.1. AP bypass is enabled yet others seem to play this flawlessly.


AP bypass needs a fast write speed microSD card, meaning it should be Class 6 or higher.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 25, 2010)

If I was to get a new flashcart for this game (and subsequent ones which would have AP), which would you rec? I currently use EDGE, but am let down by firmware updates. I've also seen many reports of SD cards needing to have fast speed... would this impact the flashcart I would (eventually) by? DS, not DSi.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> If I was to get a new flashcart for this game (and subsequent ones which would have AP), which would you rec? I currently use EDGE, but am let down by firmware updates. I've also seen many reports of SD cards needing to have fast speed... would this impact the flashcart I would (eventually) by? DS, not DSi.




For a cheap card, I can recommend what I got. I ordered an Acekard 2i with a 2gb microsd card bundled with it, and I've had absolutely no problems with anything.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 25, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks! They're quite cheap too. Questions: 1) Does the microSD card need to be of 'high speed'? 2) Would it work with AP games; ie 999 straight out, or is there a process to undertake?

Thank you.


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 25, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> badgerkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a class 2 microSD, and this game has never frozen on me... I've put a total of maybe 12 hours into it so far. Maybe I'm just lucky, though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2010)

The 2gb sold on shoptemp, doesn't have a write speed. I can only speak from experience with the 2gb, but games work flawlessly.

I downloaded 999, played it and finished tonight with absolutely no problems. Also,with a 2gb, you can easily get over 20 games on it. I have 21 games and still have 180 or so mb left to put more games on


----------



## Weaselpipe (Nov 26, 2010)

As I'm still plowing through Rune Factory 3 I gave this a quick test and my EDGE was running it fine. Got about half an hour into it before I had to go to work. 

So what I'm saying is.... When does the AP manifest itself? I have heard varying reports


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 26, 2010)

On my EDGE (1.11), there's a crash every couple of minutes after the prologue. It always manifests itself when examining the picture with the screws at the back - once you click 'Back' to continue the investigation, the game hangs. It would be interesting if yours gets through that...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 26, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> Does it work well on any emulator? Since EDGE is failing miserably..!
> 
> EDIT: To answer myself, no. I did find the Japanese post where someone worked on a fix for some flashcarts... hopefully it will be adapted to more, including EDGE.



wait! 999 works on no$gba , done ending 5 2 times and ending 6 1 time(damn and i thought 6 was good one)


----------



## Narayan (Nov 26, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> Does it work well on any emulator? Since EDGE is failing miserably..!
> 
> EDIT: To answer myself, no. I did find the Japanese post where someone worked on a fix for some flashcarts... hopefully it will be adapted to more, including EDGE.



wait! 999 works on no$gba , done ending 5 2 times and ending 6 1 time(damn and i thought 6 was good one)

Edit: sorry fr double-posting, internet connection problem(accidentaly re-sent the this 2 times)


----------



## Weaselpipe (Nov 26, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> On my EDGE (1.11), there's a crash every couple of minutes after the prologue. It always manifests itself when examining the picture with the screws at the back - once you click 'Back' to continue the investigation, the game hangs. It would be interesting if yours gets through that...




Annoyingly just tried again and the first time I booted it crashed DURING the prologue


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 26, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> wait! 999 works on no$gba , done ending 5 2 times and ending 6 1 time(damn and i thought 6 was good one)
> 
> Edit: sorry fr double-posting, internet connection problem(accidentaly re-sent the this 2 times)




Hm. Odd. On NO$GBA I get a crash at the picture with the two screws too. Do you use the robots version of the rom, or the XXXX?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhmm, i doesn't have robots name on with it, and its not XXXX, but dumped the same day as the robots one

i forgot to mention no$zoomer, no EXs needed. works perfectly fine


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 27, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> uhmm, i doesn't have robots name on with it, and its not XXXX, but dumped the same day as the robots one
> 
> i forgot to mention no$zoomer, no EXs needed. works perfectly fine



I wonder if robots is... a bad dump? I couldn't find any other ROM apart from that one. Tried it with no$zoomer, and still got the crash. How peculiar...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2010)

It's not a bad dump. For me, the XXXX one kept freezing everytime I closed my DS. The Robotkillers one works flawlessly.


----------



## RetroGamer (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't see this posted, so in case anyone (else) missed it, CycloDS has a new firmware that supposedly fixes 999.  Downloading now.

EDIT: Maybe not.  Still froze when I tried to open the stove.  I'll try a different dump, maybe?

EDIT2: The Robot Dump seems to work perfectly with the new Cyclo Firmware.  Or at least, I was able to get past the parts where my game kept freezing.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 27, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for that spoiler. /facepalm



Spoiler



i mean, did you really have to say that? you could've just hinted, but NOOOO, you had to say it, just to prove you've seen em all


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 27, 2010)

i just finished it twice. played straight for 8 hours.
i got ending 5 once and ending 6 once aswell


Spoiler



ending 6=WOW!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2010)

ferofax said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every single ending doesn't end in death. They're all different endings. Don't worry.


----------



## Akothegreat (Nov 28, 2010)

Is 6th the easiest? Got it first.. I enjoy the problems except math ones


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess at this point everyone will be focusing the AP cracking on Golden Sun... meaning that I need EDGE to update their OS in order to play this. Shame it's so underlooked, it looks amazing. Can't wait to play.


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 28, 2010)

i absolutely cannot get ending 1,2 or 4
ive played through 6 times trying to get them but it always ends up being ending 6

if anyone who has got all endings could pm me telling me how to get 1,2 and 4 
without spoilers please (if possible)


----------



## bejiman (Nov 29, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> rainwhore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I downloaded the XXXX and the "Official" versions and neither works on no$gba.  Game kept freezing.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 29, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				rainwhore said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





try to use my no$gba


----------



## robert91794 (Nov 29, 2010)

i think the poster was right when he said something like

"On your first playthrough you will get a bad ending"

well i guess his right i forgot whats his name.

my bad ending


Spoiler



When Junpei saw Lotus dead and Junpei got stabbed in the back and couldn't see the killer's face and after that it said BAD ENDING.


----------



## raylgo (Nov 29, 2010)

Still doesnt work on Wood R4 1.18 using the Robotkillers release  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does the memory card matter? I'm using a freebie Samsung memory card that I got with my phone since it is 2GB... Maybe it's too slow for the game?


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 29, 2010)

raylgo said:
			
		

> Still doesnt work on Wood R4 1.18 using the Robotkillers release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delete your sav file and start again.


----------



## raylgo (Nov 29, 2010)

I was using a newly transfered file but I'll try that... Forgot to mention that the game runs but it hangs at the first few screens. Shows me 2 black screens with skip-> at the lower right of the bottom screen.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 29, 2010)

EDGE 2.0 has been released! Lists 'numerous' game fixes - not sure if this is one of them. Can't hurt to try...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

quick imageguide showing to get all the endings:

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6823/999zo.jpg


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 29, 2010)

For all EDGE users.... 2.0 works! You need to delete your old *.sav though.


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Nov 29, 2010)

seriously, eff you guys, learn to fucking use spoilers god f***ing damnit


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Need help with this, greatly appreciate any help.


Spoiler



B deck, kitchen, found the knife, sharpened it, found the oil, now I have a sharpened knife and oil can't find anything else. Please help me out here


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Need help with this, greatly appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You need to ...



Spoiler



oil one of the doors, the latch is rusted shut.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...



Spoiler



never noticed that door lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Well it's in the back, so you'd assume "alright, well that must be the way I came in."


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW


Spoiler



due to popular demand this spoiler has been removed. sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 30, 2010)

I hate you lukecop. Seriously.


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 30, 2010)

it was in spoiler tags

its your own fault


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 30, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> it was in spoiler tags
> 
> its your own fault


...your spoiler tags were broken at first o.0...available for all to see.


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 30, 2010)

how could anyone see them i fixed them in like 2 seconds

i am extremely sorry to everyone who read it


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 30, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> how could anyone see them i fixed them in like 2 seconds


lol, don't mess with my awesome skills xD, I catch everything.


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 30, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> how could anyone see them i fixed them in like 2 seconds
> 
> i am extremely sorry to everyone who read it


Yeah it was more like 20 seconds.

But i was expecting that anyway so no big deal.


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 30, 2010)

there is still loads you dont know

i removed the whole spoiler now

lol when i saw that i stuffed up the spoiler tags i was like OH CRAP!!!!!!!!

i tried to fix it as fast as possible


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 30, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait, how were you expecting that?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

What was the spoiler?


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 30, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The idea isn't exactly original...


----------



## lukecop80 (Dec 1, 2010)

i have a question

does anyone think its strange that this came out right after Hidden Mysteries: Titanic?


----------



## alphenor (Dec 1, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> there is still loads you dont know
> 
> i removed the whole spoiler now
> 
> ...





Spoiler: DON'T LOOK AT THIS!




you must learn to use "preview post".


----------



## lukecop80 (Dec 1, 2010)

yes

yes i do


----------



## ferofax (Dec 1, 2010)

just to confirm, please answer in the affirmative.

*does this game work on (i)EDGE 2.0?*


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Dec 1, 2010)

im still having freezing issues in wood 1.18T_T any help?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 1, 2010)

mariusrhpsd said:
			
		

> im still having freezing issues in wood 1.18T_T any help?


Lol no one reads these days, just kidding, try deleting your sav file and starting fresh, otherwise possibly a bad download.


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Dec 1, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Lol no one reads these days, just kidding, try deleting your sav file and starting fresh, otherwise possibly a bad download.


sorry, there was some spoilers on the other pages so i didnt read themX_X


----------



## Gvaz (Dec 2, 2010)

This game is amazing.


----------



## bejiman (Dec 3, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> This game is amazing.



Truly amazing! But when you see all endings, there's no reason to play this again.  Maybe.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

bejiman said:
			
		

> Gvaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really. Unless you forget how the game was and whatnot...


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 3, 2010)

Alright I need some help... 



Spoiler



In Bottom Room, Confinement Room, have found 2 of the tiles that have the 14 in red on them but can't find any more, it says there are still unchecked rooms but I have checked them (the without te light, I did a rough check considering I couldn't really see, anyway I just need help finding the rest.


 Thanks to anyone who helps me out...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 3, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Alright I need some help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



-Examine the drawer in your inventory and notice there is a mirror.
-Use the mirror to highlight both sides of the room for 47 and a sun and moon.
-Return to first room and pull toilet flushing contraption 4 times.
-Return to second room and pull toilet flushing contraption 7 times.
-Visit dark room and examine drawer in the room (not the one in your inventory).
-Obtain the two tiles.
-Return to Emergence room and swap all "E" tiles for the collected tiles.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 3, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick help, I realised half of it just a second ago tho, lol, I worked out up to step 4/7, anyway thank you.


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Dec 4, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> try deleting your sav file and starting fresh, otherwise possibly a bad download.


it was a brand new rom, i tried the robotkillers or something like that one before wood 1.18 was released, and redownloaded from other source again after 1.18 was released, and i still have the same issue, any release that you may recommend?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

mariusrhpsd said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try deleting sav file as I stated before, it works for me...hope it helps...


Now, if anyone has any idea how many endings there are, that would be a lot of help...thanks in advance. 



Spoiler



First ending I got was all 9 of the "contestants" got killed by someone, Junpei being the last, before that it was Lotus and Seven and right before that was June (AKA. Kanny) and they all died roughly at the same time, the others got killed earlier...so...how many other endings are there??


----------



## basher11 (Dec 4, 2010)

everyone that is using wood 1.18 has to delete their previous save file, since ywg said that the AP save check thing is still there.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> everyone that is using wood 1.18 has to delete their previous save file, since ywg said that the AP save check thing is still there.


Kinda off topic but your shoptemp sig is useless for selling R4's now, shoptemp don't sell DS flashcarts anymore.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> mariusrhpsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are 6 endings. Like I said a few days ago, I found a "walkthrough" : link It's a bit messy and if you see some random characters you will need to change encoding to Japanese (Shift_JIS). It's only a tree that show all the different paths. There is only a mild spoiler (the event behind door 1). If someone is interested, I made a crappy paint version of this tree (it's still more readable than the original, but very crappy) : link


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, your version is much more readable the the original lol.


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Dec 4, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> everyone that is using wood 1.18 has to delete their previous save file, since ywg said that the AP save check thing is still there.



as i said, it was a new rom, not the same name so not the same sav, but im still a little confused, you mean the sav of the game or the sav of woodr4?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

mariusrhpsd said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the sav of the game, reformat your card using SD Formatter and put wood back on and try 999 clean then.


----------



## mariusrhpsd (Dec 4, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Yes, the sav of the game, reformat your card using SD Formatter and put wood back on and try 999 clean then.


maybe im being a little slow with this, but i tried deleting the sav and i still got freezes, ill try later roformatting the sd... and the dump s ok 'cause a friend of mine already completed it, but with an emulatorXD which release do you recomend me to use?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

Robot Killers release, but the thing is, the robot release and the XXXX dump both have the same CRC, so it doesn't really matter.
_Reason For Edit: Fixed spelling_


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 5, 2010)

Need a little help...



Spoiler



What is a 8 digit code in the captain's quarters? The door with the camera in front of it... even with the clue (paper with 4 lines of numeric language), I'm block on this... 

EDIT :
Nevermind =} lost 1 hour to make it, was a bit tired when I try to find it... No need to give me the answer...



Great game indeed, like Theresia - Dear Emile!


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 10, 2010)

This might seem like a stupid question but after I complete my first playthrough, does the game allow me to go through the same doors and possibly get the same ending on my second one?

EDIT: 1000 Posts!!! YAY


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 10, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> This might seem like a stupid question but after I complete my first playthrough, does the game allow me to go through the same doors and possibly get the same ending on my second one?
> 
> EDIT: 1000 Posts!!! YAY



It is possible to get the same ending on future playthroughs, yes.


----------



## EN1GMA11 (Dec 20, 2010)

ok i know this is extremely noobish but could someone please do me a giant favour and post a patched version of 999
ive been trying for hours and cant seem to get a patch working


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 20, 2010)

EN1GMA11 said:
			
		

> ok i know this is extremely noobish but could someone please do me a giant favour and post a patched version of 999
> ive been trying for hours and cant seem to get a patch working
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/i-boardrules

Posting a pre-patched rom would be against the rules.


----------



## EN1GMA11 (Dec 20, 2010)

my bad, its been a while since ive been on this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyways in that case could someone plz point me to a guide to patching an nds file 
i can't seem to figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you


----------



## Wolframmos (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm really really sorry and I know this question has been made like one billion times but I'm apparently very stupid and my game still freezes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It freezes when I get to the frame picture AND randomly before that. I tried to erease the sav in the SD AND erease the save data in the game (because I thought that maybe, who knows, I misundertood, it happens a lot) but nothing it still freezes. 
I have an R4  1.18 with Wood I-don't-really-remember and... I don't know I'm sorry, but this game seems really interesting and I would have loved to try it so... does someone have some advice to give me? some like brilliant idea? Someting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or like should I try with the Emulator? 

(and yes, I'm still very sorry about this because you probably are all bored out of your minds about these kind of questions) 
(and sorry, I'm Italian so if there are errors it's like... _my bad_?.) (damn, I say sorry and awfully lot of times, mh?)


----------



## SanchO987 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have an R4 with Wood R4 v1.20 installed. The game doesn't boot up at all, it just starts and goes to a black screen, nothing at all happens. Please help?


----------



## Schyzophrenic (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I use AKAIO 1.8.5a and I cannot make this to work either. The game keeps freezing each time I try to inspect the photo frame...
Does anyone have managed to make it work with Acekard 2i and AKAIO 1.8.5a ?

Any help would be really appreciated ! Thanks a bunch !


----------



## Quizzman (Feb 24, 2011)

Up for great justice.

AKAIO 1.8.5, Loaders up to date, AP bypass on and... Freeze.

Same as the post above, the game freezes systematically when I try to look at the photo frame (or doing some other things).

Is the problem on the MicroSD Card ?


----------



## Quizzman (Feb 24, 2011)

Tried with a different microSD, same result...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: Okay so, good news, I think I understood why the game still freezes at the same places for some people.

In fact, the game store somewhere on the save file if you are using or not a pirated game. And even if you use the AP bypass settings afterwards, it's too late, the game has "corrupted" the save file.

SO, turn on the AP bypass settings, DELETE your save, and start the game again with the AP setting at the beginning.

Should work. Anyway it did for me.

PS: As usual, sorry for my bad English, non native-speaker, etc.


----------



## Schyzophrenic (Feb 25, 2011)

At that time, I managed to make it work by removing the save file and getting an other image. It works fine now. 

So it may be indeed what Quizzman said. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 25, 2011)

Finished this ages ago, brilliant story, didn't expect the true ending to be so...so...TRUE! lol


----------

